# Bomba Ronaldo:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real".



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Bomba di Cristiano Ronaldo, al termine di Real - Liverpool 3-1. Il portoghese parla, al passato, della sua esperienza al Real Madrid:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real Madrid. Nei prossimi giorni darò una risposta ai tifosi, che sono sempre stati al mio fianco". Addio in vista?

Seguiranno aggionamenti


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Maggio 2018)

Ecco la tassa Silva...Hahaha. Secondo me torna allo united.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2018)

Welcome to AC Milan?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Impossibile, megalomane com'è vorrà vincere la sesta CL personale e diventare il giocatore con più CL vinte


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba di Cristiano Ronaldo, al termine di Real - Liverpool 3-1. Il portoghese parla, al passato, della sua esperienza al Real Madrid:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real Madrid. Nei prossimi giorni darò una risposta ai tifosi, che sono sempre stati al mio fianco". Addio in vista?
> 
> Seguiranno aggionamenti



Cina ?

Comunque fa bene a lasciare da vincente.


----------



## Kaketto (26 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Welcome to AC Milan?



"Sto pensando ad un acquisto che farebbe venir giu san siro" massimiliano mirabelli


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba di Cristiano Ronaldo, al termine di Real - Liverpool 3-1. Il portoghese parla, al passato, della sua esperienza al Real Madrid:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real Madrid. Nei prossimi giorni darò una risposta ai tifosi, che sono sempre stati al mio fianco". Addio in vista?
> 
> Seguiranno aggionamenti



Datemi del pazzo ma io temo i gobbi. 

Lo United è una squadra di disperati. Non credo che tornerà lì. E poi con Mourinho i rapporti non sono buoni.


----------



## Kutuzov (26 Maggio 2018)

Giocatore ancora grande quando è al massimo della forma. Non ha più però il dribbling uno contro uno. Lo compra il Milan, sì, ahahah


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

O va al Psg e Neymar va al Real, o va allo United.


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Maggio 2018)

Va al Napoli con Carletto


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io temo i gobbi.




Ho pensato la stessa cosa. 
S'incastrerebbe alla perfezione con la cessione di Higuain a 55/60 milioni e quella di Douglas Costa al prezzo folle di 85 milioni.


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Maggio 2018)

E dove va? Con la sua mentalità non mi pare uno pronto a svernare, perciò mi viene in mente solo lo United.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2018)

Raggiunge il grande uomo ex gobbo a Parigi?


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> E dove va? Con la sua mentalità non mi pare uno pronto a svernare, perciò mi viene in mente solo lo United.



Oppure il City, visto che Guardiola aveva parlato di un mercato da 1 miliardo di euro.


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> O va al Psg e Neymar va al Real, o va allo United.



Anche per me United o Psg...


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba di Cristiano Ronaldo, al termine di Real - Liverpool 3-1. Il portoghese parla, al passato, della sua esperienza al Real Madrid:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real Madrid. Nei prossimi giorni darò una risposta ai tifosi, che sono sempre stati al mio fianco". Addio in vista?
> 
> Seguiranno aggionamenti



Si compra il Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Va in un club pronto a sborsare tanto per il suo stipendio.. certo che in premier secondo me non reggerebbe. Staserà si è visto che ha 33 anni.. questo il prossimo anno ne fa 34 eh


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

Si, e se mai dovesse andare alla Juventus, con cosa lo pagano il suo stipendio? In suv della jeep e in acciaio dei tiranti dello stadium rivenduto al mercato nero nell'est europa?


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Anche per me United o Psg...



Il PSG non dà via Neymar e non credo possa entrarci nell'attacco. Lo United anche penso voglia puntare su altri giocatori (e non ha un buon rapporto con Mourinho). Secondo me cambia vita.


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2018)

se va via può essere solo per la questione del fisco, non ce lo vedo lasciare una squadra che gli sta permettendo di mettere su una legacy più grande di quella che meriterebbe realmente.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2018)

Tutte chiacchiere per farsi aumentare lo stipendio.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Maggio 2018)

magari è la solita mossa per strappare un ingaggio maggiore. 

non rosicava per caso per l'ingaggio che prende messi al barça ?


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2018)

Di sicuro non lascia l'Europa, non un vincente come lui, non un competitivo come lui. Per me resta a Madrid, massimo torna a Manchester.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io temo i gobbi.
> 
> Lo United è una squadra di disperati. Non credo che tornerà lì. E poi con Mourinho i rapporti non sono buoni.



Se Ronaldo va alla Juve, il Milan buttato fuori dall'Europa che rischia il fallimento....beh signori miei forse è la volta buona che con il calcio stacco.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

alla potenza di Suning


----------



## Roccoro (26 Maggio 2018)

Si sapeva dall'anno scorso che avrebbe lasciato il real, peccato dall'annata di ***** e dai proprietari non ricchi che abbiamo perché forse una possibilità c'è l'avremmo pure avuta.... Secondo me 4 sono le possibilità per il suo futuro: PSG, man UtD, Juve e dico anche Napoli come sorpresa suprema!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (26 Maggio 2018)

Va al Benevento quanto puo' venire da noi


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Maggio 2018)

Si ritira dal calcio in grande stile?


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Sono tre anni che si parla di un suo addio eppure non mi sembra abbia cambiato squadra.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bomba di Cristiano Ronaldo, al termine di Real - Liverpool 3-1. Il portoghese parla, al passato, della sua esperienza al Real Madrid:"E' stato molto bello giocare nel Real Madrid. Nei prossimi giorni darò una risposta ai tifosi, che sono sempre stati al mio fianco". Addio in vista?
> 
> Seguiranno aggionamenti



*il ritorno dell'INNOMINABILE!!!!*


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Ma poi, se davvero volesse cambiare, dove va?
Al Psg no perché Neymar non ha alcuna intenzione di mettersi in rosa Cristiano dopo aver fatto un casino per separarsi da Messi.
Allo United no perché lui e Mou non si possono vedere.
Al Bayern? Al City? Mah sinceramente non ce lo vedo proprio.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Maggio 2018)

Potrebbe andare allo United?
Mi sembrava di aver sentito che Mourinho non è messo benissimo su quella panchina e a Cristiano piacerebbe tornare dove è diventato grande. Vedremo

P.S. a noi serve un'ala in grado di fare qualche gol...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2018)

... Possiamo sempre usare andrè silva come esca...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> se va via può essere solo per la questione del fisco, non ce lo vedo lasciare una squadra che gli sta permettendo di mettere su una legacy più grande di quella che meriterebbe realmente.



Caro dottore, bruciano le ultime tre Champions ehh

Comunque dichiarazioni che non si fanno dopo aver appena vinto la Champions. 
Credo rimanga al Real, sta da Dio lì.
Come dici tu, giusto per il fisco può lasciare la Spagna


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2018)

CR7 al PSG per 400M
Neymar al Real per 400M
in due trasferimenti separati

E il FPF è fatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

io dico Bayer Monaco


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Maggio 2018)

Semplicemente il suo ego l'ha obbligato a rilasciare una dichiarazione che portasse a puntare i riflettori su di lui, nonostante una finale giocata in sordina. 

È una primadonna e non sopporta che siano altri (Bale su tutti con il suo golazo, ma anche lo scaltro Benzema) a prendersi le copertine dei giornali.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Maggio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> CR7 al PSG per 400M
> Neymar al Real per 400M
> in due trasferimenti separati
> 
> E il FPF è fatto



e noi per due pacchetti di sigarette rischiamo il fallimento


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Sembra non averne più, potrebbe ritirarsi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2018)

viene al milan per riabbracciare il suo pupillo silva


----------



## bmb (27 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> viene al milan per riabbracciare il suo pupillo silva



Ha già firmato. Farà venire giù San Siro.


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> "Sto pensando ad un acquisto che farebbe venir giu san siro" massimiliano mirabelli



Brignola


----------



## danjr (27 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sembra non averne più, potrebbe ritirarsi.



Prima di ritirarsi va a batter cassa in Cina


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Datemi del pazzo ma io temo i gobbi.
> 
> Lo United è una squadra di disperati. Non credo che tornerà lì. E poi con Mourinho i rapporti non sono buoni.



In Italia Ronaldo non ce lo possiamo permettere manco se tutte le società si fondono insieme


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sembra non averne più, potrebbe ritirarsi.



Eh???
Quest anno ne ha messi nuovamente più di 40. Non è che dopo una partita da umano vuol dire che è scoppiato.


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma poi, se davvero volesse cambiare, dove va?
> Al Psg no perché Neymar non ha alcuna intenzione di mettersi in rosa Cristiano dopo aver fatto un casino per separarsi da Messi.
> Allo United no perché lui e Mou non si possono vedere.
> Al Bayern? Al City? Mah sinceramente non ce lo vedo proprio.



SE viene Cristiano Neymar se ne va al Real


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sembra non averne più, potrebbe ritirarsi.



Ahahahha


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Eh???
> Quest anno ne ha messi nuovamente più di 40. Non è che dopo una partita da umano vuol dire che è scoppiato.



A parte che in Champions sono 4 partite che non ha fatto praticamente niente (dopo lo Stadium, grande anomalia per lui), a me pare che si vede e si sente che non ha più stimoli, e la vittoria di questa Champions potrebbe metterci il suo carico aggiuntivo. Il suo l'ha abbondantemente fatto, comincia ad avere un'età, è strapieno di soldi, e lascia al top, nel caso...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2018)

Non penso possa andare in premier.
CR7 è un meraviglioso fenomeno ancora ma le sue prestazioni sono ora piene di compromessi tattici perchè sono tante le sue pause dentro la partita come sono tanti i 'se' i 'ma' con e senza palla. Non sottovalutiamo mai il ruolo di benzema al madrid , per cr7 è una sorta di angelo custode.
Ovviamente costruirgli l'attacco e la squadra addosso è sempre una saggia idea perchè è decisivo come pochissimi in giro e ha una qualità sconfinata.
Ormai gioca da centravanti e cosi facendo può giocare ancora un pò di anni ma deve fare un certo tipo di calcio e in un certo tipo di squadra.
Il madrid è perfetto per lui.


----------

